# Steven Rinella live event SLC



## #1DEER 1-I

Anyone interested in seeing Steven Rinella live, he will be at the Complex in SLC on February 8th. You can get your tickets here

https://themeateater.com/events/live-podcasts/the-meateater-podcast-live


----------



## Packout

That is a pricey seat to listen to a couple guys talk about things. 

..


----------



## taxidermist

I'd say pricey! I've paid $150 for RUSH tickets and I bet it was a better show than this one.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

taxidermist said:


> I'd say pricey! I've paid $150 for RUSH tickets and I bet it was a better show than this one.


There are $30 seats?


----------



## weaversamuel76

Yep hard pass on this event

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalOscar

#1DEER 1-I said:


> There are $30 seats?


Or next day (Feb 9) Jazz vs Spurs from $29. Plus HuntExpo is next weekend and $30 is 6 tag chances.


----------



## Catherder

taxidermist said:


> I'd say pricey! I've paid $150 for RUSH tickets and I bet it was a better show than this one.


Man, those are pricey. I've seen Rush twice and both times, it was 30-40 dollars a pop.


----------



## ridgetop

Catherder said:


> Man, those are pricey. I've seen Rush twice and both times, it was 30-40 dollars a pop.


For $10. I'll share some cool big game stories. I've been charged by a big bull elk, stalked by a lion this past fall and had a bear sniffing around just outside a tarp I was sleeping under (or trying to sleep under)lol


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Posting the link did not require any of you to buy a ticket, but with these comments you’d think you were inclined to do so. (Eye roll)


----------



## taxidermist

Don't get me wrong. I like Steve's Meat Eater show, Pod cast, and what he believes in. But when it boils down to it, the average Joe would have a hard time funding a few of the hunts he goes on. $30 is a half tank of fuel I can put towards busting some Yotes, and trapping cats.


----------



## ridgetop

taxidermist said:


> Don't get me wrong. I like Steve's Meat Eater show, Pod cast, and what he believes in. But when it boils down to it, the average Joe would have a hard time funding a few of the hunts he goes on. $30 is a half tank of fuel I can put towards busting some Yotes, and trapping cats.


And he's not a very good Mule Deer hunter either! ;-)

T.O.P!!!


----------



## Airborne

Dang there are a lot of haters out there! I really like the meat eater podcast and show on Netflix. I don't enjoy live events so I will skip out but I won't put Steve and crew down for tryin to make a buck...pun intended.

Thanks for posting the link 1-eye


----------



## bowguyonly

ridgetop said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, those are pricey. I've seen Rush twice and both times, it was 30-40 dollars a pop.
> 
> 
> 
> For $10. I'll share some cool big game stories. I've been charged by a big bull elk, stalked by a lion this past fall and had a bear sniffing around just outside a tarp I was sleeping under (or trying to sleep under)lol
Click to expand...

yesss. do you charge extra for more stories?


----------



## Kwalk3

Thanks for posting the link. Haven't decided if I'll go or not yet, but am leaning towards it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

taxidermist said:


> Don't get me wrong. I like Steve's Meat Eater show, Pod cast, and what he believes in. But when it boils down to it, the average Joe would have a hard time funding a few of the hunts he goes on. $30 is a half tank of fuel I can put towards busting some Yotes, and trapping cats.


This could probably be said for a lot of the money all of us spend. I posted a link everyone, it did not force you to buy a ticket, and yet there's plenty of complaining over a $30 ticket price that some of you act like I forced you to buy and spent your last dollars for you. Let me comfort you, you don't have to go, I simply let you know you can if you want. God forbid someone give any of you a link to an event you think is a waste of time. I can think of a lot worse ways to waste my money than $30 on this.......like put in for tags I'll never draw at an expo that continually uses dollars and influence to stab all us average penny pincher sportsmen in the back every time they get a chance.....but I digress.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I like Steve Rinella, so I don't want to meet him and potentially be disappointed. Last year one of my work buddies was at the expo and had a chance to meet Jim Shockey. He said when he shook Shockey's hand he was astounded to find out that he had the softest, most pampered baby hands on a grown man he had ever felt in his life. It really must have made an impact on him because he always tells that story. It reminds me of that episode of King of the Hill where Hank shakes hands with George Dubya and is mortified to see that Dubya had a limp handshake. He didn't know what to do afterwards because he couldn't ever vote for a democrat, but he also could not in good conscience vote for a man with a limp handshake. I would hate for Rinella to somehow disappoint me and damper my enthusiasm for watching Meat eater.


----------



## ridgetop

Airborne said:


> Dang there are a lot of haters out there! I really like the meat eater podcast and show on Netflix. I don't enjoy live events so I will skip out but I won't put Steve and crew down for tryin to make a buck...pun intended.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link 1-eye


Why would you think there's a lot of haters?
Just because a few guys think $30 is steep for the same type of seminar that is held at the expo for free.


----------



## ridgetop

#1DEER 1-I said:


> This could probably be said for a lot of the money all of us spend. I posted a link everyone, it did not force you to buy a ticket, and yet there's plenty of complaining over a $30 ticket price that some of you act like I forced you to buy and spent your last dollars for you. Let me comfort you, you don't have to go, I simply let you know you can if you want. God forbid someone give any of you a link to an event you think is a waste of time. I can think of a lot worse ways to waste my money than $30 on this.......like put in for tags I'll never draw at an expo that continually uses dollars and influence to stab all us average penny pincher sportsmen in the back every time they get a chance.....but I digress.


1-I,
this is a comment forum. 
So people are commenting.
If you don't like it, go to KSL classifieds and post an announcement there or better yet, go put up a poster in the lobby of sportsmans warehouse!
It's funny how you don't come to the defense of SFW or the expo when people are bashing them, when someone makes this same type of announcement.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

colorcountrygunner said:


> I like Steve Rinella, so I don't want to meet him and potentially be disappointed. Last year one of my work buddies was at the expo and had a chance to meet Jim Shockey. He said when he shook Shockey's hand he was astounded to find out that he had the softest, most pampered baby hands on a grown man he had ever felt in his life. It really must have made an impact on him because he always tells that story. It reminds me of that episode of King of the Hill where Hank shakes hands with George Dubya and is mortified to see that Dubya had a limp handshake. He didn't know what to do afterwards because he couldn't ever vote for a democrat, but he also could not in good conscience vote for a man with a limp handshake. I would hate for Rinella to somehow disappoint me and damper my enthusiasm for watching Meat eater.


Now this is a reasonable reason.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

ridgetop said:


> 1-I,
> this is a comment forum.
> So people are commenting.
> If you don't like it, go to KSL classifieds and post an announcement there or better yet, go put up a poster in the lobby of sportsmans warehouse!
> It's funny how you don't come to the defense of SFW or the expo when people are bashing them, when someone makes this same type of announcement.


Maybe because supporting the expo is quite literally shooting yourself in the foot as they stand for outpricing the average Joe on this forum and making it much harder to draw a permit. There are real consequences to continue funding that and allowing them to keep their influence and funding. Spending $30 to listen to Rinella talk doesn't have any impact past the $30.


----------



## taxidermist

1-I, 


I wasn't "bashing" your post of the Seminar! I commented that I would not be attending, and that I find my money ($30) could be spent with a larger return to myself by other means than sitting and listening to Steven carry on in person.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I need to get to a point in life where people will pay $30 just to sit and listen to me prattle on for an hour or two. Here I am regaling all of you on the UWN for free like a sucker.


----------



## OriginalOscar

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Maybe because supporting the expo is quite literally shooting yourself in the foot as they stand for outpricing the average Joe on this forum and making it much harder to draw a permit. There are real consequences to continue funding that and allowing them to keep their influence and funding. Spending $30 to listen to Rinella talk doesn't have any impact past the $30.


My 2019 resolution is more big tent view. Anything or anyone who supports fair chase, positive engagement and speaks in support of hunting is good.

Still not gonna spend $30 but Rinella seems to be checking all those boxes. He's on my man crush list along with Randy Newberg, Cameron Hanes, and Joe Rogan.


----------



## Kevin D

Sad to say.....or perhaps not, but I had to google him cuz I didn't know who he was :-|


----------



## BPturkeys

For heaven sakes boys, it's just entertainment. If you like the guy and want to hear him talk, by all means buy the ticket. Jezz...$30 for a night out is nothing in todays world. I took the little woman out for burgers a couple nights ago and blew a quick $18 knowing full well it was not going to change the world in the least.


----------



## Airborne

Kevin D said:


> Sad to say.....or perhaps not, but I had to google him cuz I didn't know who he was :-|


If you have Netflix you should give the show a chance, I normally despise most hunting shows (all antler and consumerism focused) but his focus is on the journey/adventure and the meat you get if you're lucky. I mean the guy did two episodes on stalking Sooty grouse in Alaska with a .22--that was fun!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Airborne said:


> If you have Netflix you should give the show a chance, I normally despise most hunting shows (all antler and consumerism focused) but his focus is on the journey/adventure and the meat you get if you're lucky. I mean the guy did two episodes on stalking Sooty grouse in Alaska with a .22--that was fun!


I agree. Meateater is a breath of fresh air compared to most other hunting shows out there. I lost my desire to watch 20 minute infomercials with 3.5 minutes of whitetail hunting on some QDMA whitetail haven years ago.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Airborne said:


> If you have Netflix you should give the show a chance, I normally despise most hunting shows (all antler and consumerism focused) but his focus is on the journey/adventure and the meat you get if you're lucky. I mean the guy did two episodes on stalking Sooty grouse in Alaska with a .22--that was fun!


Only hunting show worth watching in my opinion. I really like what Steve stands for, he is a major advocate for public lands and keeping hunting and the outdoors accessible for the average joe. Plus his show got me into eating beaver, and that ain't a lie. :smile:


----------



## derekp1999

Airborne said:


> If you have Netflix you should give the show a chance, I normally despise most hunting shows (all antler and consumerism focused) but his focus is on the journey/adventure and the meat you get if you're lucky. I mean the guy did two episodes on stalking Sooty grouse in Alaska with a .22--that was fun!


My kids especially enjoyed the squirrel and rabbit hunting show with all the dogs... they're wanting to get a puppy and name it "Bobby Jango".


----------



## ridgetop

For the record, I also find MeatEaters entertaining and think shows like that are good for the sport but I do think its a little crazy to charge so much for the seminars.
Now if he donated 50% of his earnings towards conservation and "keeping public lands public", then I'd have a lot more respect for him and others "claiming" to fight for the little guy.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

ridgetop said:


> For the record, I also find MeatEaters entertaining and think shows like that are good for the sport but I do think its a little crazy to charge so much for the seminars.
> Now if he donated 50% of his earnings towards conservation and "keeping public lands public", then I'd have a lot more respect for him and others "claiming" to fight for the little guy.


50%? If I had to guess Steven spends more time/money on hunting and conservation than any of us. Just because I don't spend half my income on those things doesn't make me any less of an advocate. You have to live. He does a better job promoting wildlife and conservation than almost hunters do. I certainly think he's doing his part.


----------



## ridgetop

1-I,
just razzing you a little.


It's fun to see a groupie defend their hero's at all cost. 


I hope you have a good time at the seminar and learn a lot.


----------



## Airborne

ridgetop said:


> 1-I,
> 
> It's fun to see a groupie defend their hero's at all cost.


It's almost as fun as watching haters hate on good dudes for no good reason

just razzin ya a little ridgetop


----------



## pollo70

Meat Eater.. is cool show and he's a good narrator ...so I will just keep watching it on TV and I hope I run in to him at a Expo some day


----------



## johnnycake

Airborne said:


> It's almost as fun as watching haters hate on good dudes for no good reason
> 
> just razzin ya a little ridgetop


How DARE you attempt to razz on my hero!

#wannabeWolfPackMember


----------



## Airborne

johnnycake said:


> How DARE you attempt to razz on my hero!
> 
> #wannabeWolfPackMember


It's fun to see a groupie defend their hero's at all cost.

just razzing you a little Johnnycake!

Oh my gosh this is fun!! HA! :grin:


----------



## maverick9465

I got two $30 tickets for the brother-in-law and me. Looking forward to hearing these guys live. They're doing a ton to advance hunting and public land use.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

pollo70 said:


> Meat Eater.. is cool show and he's a good narrator ...so I will just keep watching it on TV and I hope I run in to him at a Expo some day


I don't think you'll ever see him there. If he wanted he could have scheduled this a week later and had lots of hunters in the vicinity. Most of these guys don't care for the expo, or any of those involved running it, because they're into real conservation, not whatever the expo stands for. I've noticed he even avoids hunting in Utah for the most part. He's no fan of Utah or its wildlife politics, no average Joe hunter should be.

I know I know, don't get me going.


----------



## OriginalOscar

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I don't think you'll ever see him there. If he wanted he could have scheduled this a week later and had lots of hunters in the vicinity. Most of these guys don't care for the expo, or any of those involved running it, because they're into real conservation, not whatever the expo stands for. I've noticed he even avoids hunting in Utah for the most part. He's no fan of Utah or its wildlife politics, no average Joe hunter should be.
> 
> I know I know, don't get me going.


Big tent in 2019!!! Hell I might even attend a BHA Pint Night if someone gives me ride home. That .05 thingy has me freaked.

I'm sure nothing SFW or MDF has done has benefited you or your posse in the last decade?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

OriginalOscar said:


> Big tent in 2019!!! Hell I might even attend a BHA Pint Night if someone gives me ride home. That .05 thingy has me freaked.
> 
> I'm sure nothing SFW or MDF has done has benefited you or your posse in the last decade?


This is the last bit here I'm saying about it, but SFW has taken far more tags out of everyone's pockets here than any anti-hunter has in this state. I don't have near the issues with MDF.

The .05 thing is another one of those dumb Utah politics things.


----------



## ridgetop

Airborne said:


> It's almost as fun as watching haters hate on good dudes for no good reason
> 
> just razzin ya a little ridgetop


So is that the new trend. If you disagree with someone's option, then you are labeled a "hater"?

I think you have been watching too many Zac Griffith youtube videos!

BTW, 
1-I is one of my forum hero's. He still holds one of the best one eyed buck threads of all time.

And another T.O.P. to boot!!!


----------



## ridgetop

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I don't think you'll ever see him there. If he wanted he could have scheduled this a week later and had lots of hunters in the vicinity. Most of these guys don't care for the expo, or any of those involved running it, because they're into real conservation, not whatever the expo stands for. I've noticed he even avoids hunting in Utah for the most part. He's no fan of Utah or its wildlife politics, no average Joe hunter should be.
> 
> I know I know, don't get me going.


So he's no fan of Utah but he's happy to come suck several thousand dollars out of the average joe.

It would be funny if he did stick around for a week and then used your seminar money to buy one of the action tags and then turned around and had a show hunting that L.E. unit and made who knows how much more money off that episode. Now that would be brilliant!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

ridgetop said:


> So he's no fan of Utah but he's happy to come suck several thousand dollars out of the average joe.
> 
> It would be funny if he did stick around for a week and then used your seminar money to buy one of the action tags and then turned around and had a show hunting that L.E. unit and made who knows how much more money off that episode. Now that would be brilliant!


Utah's politics will continue their corruption until people are willing to vote career politicians out and hold them accountable for that. There's no reason for him to pour money into helping them hurt the average Joe. He's not the only one who steers clear of the expo because of the corrupt Utah politics that surround it. SFW is a foe, not a friend of what he and others stand for.


----------



## OriginalOscar

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The .05 thing is another one of those dumb Utah politics things.


Yeah because it's dumb to improve public safety.

NTSB you know the people that have pretty much eliminated airplane crashes, got us to use seatbelts, and saved countless lives estimate 1500 less deaths if national standard was .05.

Grow up!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

OriginalOscar said:


> Yeah because it's dumb to improve public safety.
> 
> NTSB you know the people that have pretty much eliminated airplane crashes, got us to use seatbelts, and saved countless lives estimate 1500 less deaths if national standard was .05.
> 
> Grow up!!


If you'd like PM me the statistical data that proves it has any impact whatsoever go ahead, if not, have a nice night. Not gonna discuss it further here.


----------



## 2full

.05 is a bunch of garbage. Those people are NOT the problem. 
I'm tired of Utah politics legislating everybody's morals. 

How about cell phones. It's proven how many lives are lost there. 
I see people texting and driving constantly. Won't even talk about talking on the phone and driving.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

All you guys are so worried about Steve Rinella charging $30 for a seminar, and .05 BAC limits, and you aren't even thinking about the most pernicious evil at hand at this moment. The public health crisis known as pornography!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

colorcountrygunner said:


> All you guys are so worried about Steve Rinella charging $30 for a seminar, and .05 BAC limits, and you aren't even thinking about the most pernicious evil at hand at this moment. The public health crisis known as pornography!


Yeah got lots of priorities straight lol. Not like the air you guys breath in all winter up there is hurting your health or killing you slowly. Keep those priorities focused! And be glad that they pass laws with no statical data to support them just to enforce their morals on you while you breath in your nice smog.....and before someone says it.....yes the inversion is natural....no the pollution inside it is not and the air could be drastically improved, but let's keep our focus on those real moral problems.

PS-sorry I had to


----------



## wyogoob

Isn't he the guy that got sick eating raw bear meat? 

.


----------



## wyogoob

I'll go live, with a Power Point presentation for $15 a seat. 

I'm running for President of the United States, again, in 2020, so I will close my presentation on that.
.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

wyogoob said:


> Isn't he the guy that got sick eating raw bear meat?
> 
> .


Yeah, he is pretty much your spirit animal, Goob. You guys probably have very similar diets. You need to teach him to cook that bear meat a little longer, though.

Edit: First TOTP of 2019! First I get a pm from Johnnycake, now my first TOTP of the year. It's all coming up CCG from here on out!


----------



## Catherder

wyogoob said:


> I'm running for President of the United States, again, in 2020, so I will close my presentation on that.
> .


You should be able to carry Wyoming. With only 30 Democrats in the entire state, (20 of them in Albany County) a couple of good rallies with food would have it in the bag. Use one of your favorite recipes.

You might not get any big oil donations though.


----------



## Vanilla

2full said:


> .05 is a bunch of garbage. Those people are NOT the problem.
> I'm tired of Utah politics legislating everybody's morals.


This could not be further from the truth. There are volumes upon volumes of data and research showing that this isn't true from every corner of the world. In fact, the National Acadamies of Science, Engineering, and Medicines came out with a report not long after Utah (correctly) passed this law saying every state and the feds should adopt this standard. Not to mention the above referenced independent federal agency (NTSB) that has had this as an official recommendation for over 5 years. Every nation in Europe except portions of Great Britain also must be caught up in corrupt Utah politics too? And all the states that have similar .05 provisions going into their legislative sessions are just legislating Utah morals as well? Makes total sense...

Nobody is legislating morals, unless your morals are to drink and drive. If that's the case, then said person is a complete moron and not trustworthy to legislate him/herself anyway.

Just curious, anyone know what the per se level of blood/breath alcohol for a CDL holder is and has been for a really long time?



2full said:


> How about cell phones. It's proven how many lives are lost there.
> I see people texting and driving constantly. Won't even talk about talking on the phone and driving.


Also not true. We have some current provisions on distracted driving, although they are poorly written and difficult for law enforcement to enforce. Stay tuned, a bill is coming this year that makes sweeping changes to the use of phones while driving. I hope it passes. Too many people have shown they aren't mature enough or smart enough to govern themselves and they're putting the rest of us in GREAT danger because of it. Time for big brother to step in and save lives, unfortunately.


----------



## 2full

A - When did I say anything about "corrupt Utah politics" ??
The person having a glass of wine with dinner is not the problem.
I agree the person who is DRUNK is a moron and should be off the roads.
Utah is the only state that has the .05 at this point.


B - There has been many articles written about how many are killed by cell phones.
My point was that phones need be addressed as much or more as .05 
I am tired of going up I-15 at 82 mph and being passed like I'm standing still by 
people texting, talking. or watching a movie on the phone. 
The law is very poorly written and hard to enforce for officers for sure.


----------



## Vanilla

Utah was the first state to go to .08 in 1983 as well. Nothing wrong with being a leader instead of a follower. And all the arguments people used then are what we’re hearing today again. History repeats itself, and in due course the rest of the country will follow us. Again. 

And one glass of wine at dinner won’t get you to .05. That has been proven time and time again by naysayers in the media here in Utah over the last two years. Even the hack Gerhke at the Trib that made this his pet project proved that was false. But you didn’t see him write about that for some reason? Weird...

.05 is just one piece of the puzzle to reducing what are 100% preventable auto fatalities on our roads. Distracted driving is another piece. It takes many pieces to put together a puzzle. I’ll look forward to seeing you support the bill coming out this session on the use of cell phones while driving. It will also save lives.


----------



## Critter

A lot of states gave Utah a lot of attention since the .05 went into effect on Jan 1. If I remember right there were only 1 or 2 arrest made with the person being between .05 and .08 with most of the arrest being people over .08. So in my opinion that argument is close to being mute. 

It was also asked somewhere above about someone with a CDL and that level is .04. 


On cell phones I wished that they would make something that disabled them inside of vehicles unless they were set up for hands free use, but they don't. I would also like to see a cell phone blocker for restaurants, movie theaters and a lot of other places, but that will never happen.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> A lot of states gave Utah a lot of attention since the .05 went into effect on Jan 1. If I remember right there were only 1 or 2 arrest made with the person being between .05 and .08 with most of the arrest being people over .08. So in my opinion that argument is close to being mute.


The goal was never to arrest more people. It was to get people to think twice before drinking and making the incredibly irresponsible and dangerous decision to drive. It's way too early to determine if that has happened, but early anecdotal reports are encouraging.

Critter, your state of Colorado has had a "light" version of this .05 law for many years. It's rarley used, and it's not equal to a full DUI, but it's been around for a while. Same with New York.



Critter said:


> It was also asked somewhere above about someone with a CDL and that level is .04.


Correct, and has been that way for a LONG time. But nobody worries or complains about that. I wonder why?



Critter said:


> On cell phones I wished that they would make something that disabled them inside of vehicles unless they were set up for hands free use, but they don't. I would also like to see a cell phone blocker for restaurants, movie theaters and a lot of other places, but that will never happen.


There won't be a blocker in place, but hopefully it's about to get REALLY expensive to use your phone any other way than hands free. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Critter

I know that back when I had my CDL drinking and driving was one thing that we had to pay close attention to. At the time if I got busted for being over the limit it was my job that was on the line not to mention the increased cost to me. 

But I believe that this thread is about as far away from the original subject that we can get so can we get back to talking about Mr. Meat Eater again?


----------



## Vanilla

I didn’t change the subject, I’m just correcting the factually inaccurate statements made by those that did. 

Meat Eater is a bit of fresh air when it comes to hunting shows. Most shows are horrible and I can’t even watch them. This one is decent, at least the episodes I’ve watched. I’m not going to buy a ticket to go see him, mostly because I’m not buying a ticket to go listen to anyone talk about hunting. I can talk with my buddies and all of you about it for free. Sorry 1Eye, don’t yell at me.


----------



## wyogoob

Catherder said:


> You should be able to carry Wyoming. With only 30 Democrats in the entire state, (20 of them in Albany County) a couple of good rallies with food would have it in the bag. Use one of your favorite recipes.
> 
> You might not get any big oil donations though.


Yeah, there will be duck gumbo at all the rallies.

I'm running as a Teddy Roosevelt Progressive. I have no idea what my party stands for, similar to the Republican and Democratic parties.

I'm gonna run for governor of Wyoming at the same time. I'm retired and don't golf so I'd have plenty of time to take care of both countries.

Uh...I'm not sure if I should lock this thread, ban myself or both.

.


----------



## jebuwh

Is there anyone who wants to to go but maybe can't swing the cost of a ticket right now? Send me a PM


----------

